# INS 284 Tudor Rose



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Can anyone help with any information on her

Thanks John


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know if it's the same Tudor Rose, but there used to be one in the Crinan Canal with ,I think, a broken crank shaft, 70s/80s, Thought about buying her but
sense prevailed, sorry can't be of more help.
Vic..


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

*Tudor Rose*

She was sold to PD in the late 60's and became PD 7.
In the 80's she was in Ireland as Tudor Rose D 615. I think she must have been lost or scrapped before 1989??
None of the almanac entries give much detail other than that she was 47grt.
Was she not involved in a piracy case in the late 50s early 60s?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for you help

All the best John


----------

